# Burner Facebook Accounts



## Vyn (Jan 25, 2018)

So I deleted my Facebook account over a year ago now due to the amount of cancerous crap that was on there affecting my mental health which worked a charm (I'm much happier and more engaged with what I do now instead of relying on validation from the internet).

Recently, more and more discussion forums that I used to be on have transitioned over into Facebook. Also, some manufacturers have moved to having support groups on Facebook for their products.

I've ended up creating a locked-down account on Facebook with no friends purely for joining these groups for advice or contributing to them. Has anyone else done the same?


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jan 25, 2018)

I've tried to delete my Facebook account several times over the past few years, but the site won't let me do it due a 'incorrect password' error at the last step. I may be wrong, but I kind of see Facebook on the way out. They are watering down the content so much with paid promotion that the site is essentially paid content mixed in with week old posts from my friends.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

Vyn said:


> So I deleted my Facebook account over a year ago now *due to the amount of cancerous crap that was on there affecting my mental health* which worked a charm (I'm much happier and more engaged with what I do now instead of relying on validation from the internet).
> 
> Recently, more and more discussion forums that I used to be on have transitioned over into Facebook. Also, some manufacturers have moved to having support groups on Facebook for their products.
> 
> I've ended up creating a locked-down account on Facebook with no friends purely for joining these groups for advice or contributing to them. Has anyone else done the same?


Someone that works/worked for Facebook actutally said they do that shit on purpose. 

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/dec/15/facebook-mental-health-psychology-social-media

Like poison, though, they advocate using it more and being more engaged will "help you feel better." I only use it to stay in touch with people, and scroll through a ton of shit that's not worth my time when going through the newsfeed. I find that using "most recent" rather than top whatever the fuck it's called is helpful as well, since Facebook has a tendency to push nothing but cancerous garbage, admittedly on purpose.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

MUTANTOID said:


> I've tried to delete my Facebook account several times over the past few years, but the site won't let me do it due a 'incorrect password' error at the last step. I may be wrong, but I kind of see Facebook on the way out. They are watering down the content so much with paid promotion that the site is essentially paid content mixed in with week old posts from my friends.


I don't know that it's on the way out exactly, mainly because the answer to "what the fuck is going to replace it" has not been answered yet, but it's definitely getting really awful. I don't know if you've seen the South Park episode about advertising, and the idea that the advertising is going to get to the point where you don't realize it, but I think that is very true in regards to Facebook. 

Heck, I think that somewhat applies to Sevenstring, as well.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jan 25, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't know that it's on the way out exactly, mainly because the answer to "what the fuck is going to replace it" has not been answered yet, but it's definitely getting really awful. I don't know if you've seen the South Park episode about advertising, and the idea that the advertising is going to get to the point where you don't realize it, but I think that is very true in regards to Facebook.
> 
> Heck, I think that somewhat applies to Sevenstring, as well.



I haven't seen that South Park episode, but I can imagine... The internet is in a weird spot now that people have discovered that you can make money on it i so many ways. I have an idea that I'd like to see someone develop if they could somehow make it work (without getting sued or shutdown immediately). Develop a new social media platform that interfaces with the big contenders (facebook, twitter, tumblr, instagram) and syncs the data into a real actual timeline the way that you want it without none of that paid content crap. I would pay money each month to be able to log into a portal that populated all the content posted by my 'friends' or 'liked pages' in a true most recent first.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2018)

Sort of. I have 3 different profiles. I actually just use my music one for music related stuff. I don't have any non-musician friends on there, because I don't agree with a lot of the stuff they post. I get sick of them posting their problems, political stuff, etc. My music account, on the other hand, is mostly people talking about guitars and stuff, so I actually like scrolling through. I do have some political stuff on there (I follow a couple of progressive sites, etc) but if I find it's bringing me down I just stop following. But I'm the same as you - I only made that account for gear reasons.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2018)

I pretty much just use my facebook for posting memes and following guitar/gear pages. I played around with adblocks and found one that gets rid of most of the ads on FB (i think it's adblock plus or some other extension that's specific for FB).


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 26, 2018)

I've never been on Facebook, and was never on MySpace before that. I've managed to get by just fine without any of it. I suppose I would just move on if whatever I was involved in switched exclusively to that platform. Last year a couple members of my band decided to delete their accounts, but one of them ultimately made a dummy account in order to run a band account.


----------



## man jerk (Jan 26, 2018)

I too deleted my facebook account about a year ago. Best decision I ever made, life is so much less distracting without it. Facebook just makes it so damn convenient. Now I have to search out show calender's, whereas on Facebook stuff like that is delivered to you. 

But fuck that noise. Fuck facebook.


----------



## Ebony (Jan 26, 2018)

I only have one facebook-account. No friends, no "friends" and no bullshit. I use it to keep up to date on concert-venues and gear-related stuff. But I use it less then I intended to (3-5 minutes a day) because of the constant ad-littering in between relevant posts.


----------



## Necris (Jan 28, 2018)

There is an extension called FB Purity that lets you basically customize Facebook, I used that to block Facebook's "Trending" sidebar and some other stuff when I was using it. As for cancerous bullshit, close your circle - I had less than 20 friends on facebook for the majority of my time on the website; it was actually amusing because Facebook's algorithm had no idea where I was located and was offering me friend suggestions with people from Russia, the Middle East and Western Canada. I eventually deleted it permanently because it served no purpose (not social enough for Social Media, I guess).

This the link for permanent deletion, they really do their best to hide it and even after putting in the password and starting the process they have a 14-day "cooling off period" where any login during that window cancels deletion: https://www.facebook.com/help/delete_account


----------



## Vyn (Jan 29, 2018)

Necris said:


> There is an extension called FB Purity that lets you basically customize Facebook, I used that to block Facebook's "Trending" sidebar and some other stuff when I was using it. As for cancerous bullshit, close your circle - I had less than 20 friends on facebook for the majority of my time on the website; it was actually amusing because Facebook's algorithm had no idea where I was located and was offering me friend suggestions with people from Russia, the Middle East and Western Canada. I eventually deleted it permanently because it served no purpose (not social enough for Social Media, I guess).
> 
> This the link for permanent deletion, they really do their best to hide it and even after putting in the password and starting the process they have a 14-day "cooling off period" where any login during that window cancels deletion: https://www.facebook.com/help/delete_account



14 days?! I think it was only 7 when I deleted mine. They're really pushing to keep you on it huh.



Ebony said:


> I only have one facebook-account. No friends, no "friends" and no bullshit. I use it to keep up to date on concert-venues and gear-related stuff. But I use it less then I intended to (3-5 minutes a day) because of the constant ad-littering in between relevant posts.



This is mine at the moment. I haven't liked any pages, I've just joined the relevant interest groups so my feed is actually relevent and interesting. I only really check it once a week, or if I have a particular issue/problem with a bit of gear that the user group for that gear might have a solution for.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 29, 2018)

I use Facebook to source a lot of news concerning world events and other subjects that validate me as an adult who shares the same social media pastime that millions of children have.


----------



## lurè (Jan 30, 2018)

I've deleted my account 6 months ago basically to mantain my mental health.
I've tried to create a new account just to keep in touch with some friends and doing some band promotion/events/gigs exc...
Facebook has disabled my new account after 5 minutes. 
I've tried several times to contact them, including multiple forms filling with pics of my face and ID card scans.
Weeks have passed but still no response.
Maybe it's better this way.


----------

